# Found: Paddle on Bear Creek



## Schizzle (Mar 26, 2004)

Nice paddle, send me a PM with a description. No name or number on it.


----------



## rklein (Aug 7, 2006)

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f11/lost-paddle-in-bear-creek-5-3-a-13252.html

Above is a post from a guy that lost his paddle on bear creek on the 5/3


----------



## Schizzle (Mar 26, 2004)

Paddle has been returned to its owner.


----------

